# Breastfeeding and a liver cleanse?



## SUNMAMA (May 29, 2004)

Please move if this isn't the right forum.
I'm bfd and plan to for as long as my dd(10mos) wants, but feel like I need to detox my liver. My skin is bumpy all over my arms and legs, like a rash and it's not soap and I haven't changed my diet, so I'm thinking its my liver. I don't want to do anything to harm my milk or dd! Should I wait these bumps/ rash out, I've had it for months now. Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Amanda


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, I have bumps, too, and I think it's from the lack of estrogen due to lactational amenorrhea. I could be wrong, though -- that is only speculation and I have never, ever read anything to back that up! Do you also have dry feet?

I think you might get more/better replies if you explain what's involved in a liver cleanse.

My friend did one while nursing and it involved fasting, which I definitely would not recommend. The milk quality will be fine, but the quantity may go down. You may suffer because of the lack of nutrition, though perhaps not in ways that are immediately apparent.

There is some info on kellymom.com about weight loss and dieting while breastfeeding -- maybe some would apply to a liver cleanse?


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Is a liver cleanse like a detox? If so I read an article from my local health food store and one of the times when you shouldn't do a detox is while you are breastfeeding.


----------



## KaiandAidensMama (Apr 3, 2002)

From all the info I have read and working at a health food stores for years...you should not do any type of cleanse/detox while nursing. Many substances that are being pulled out of your body will be released into your milk, how much and exactly which ones is open for debate. I wouldn't take the chance, my personal opinion. I waited until my son weaned at 3. Good Luck.


----------



## SUNMAMA (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. everyone! I will wait till she's weaned! The lack of estrogen sounds like a possibility, yes, my feet are dry, but my all of my skin is dry. My skin was so nice during pregnancy. Do your bumps itch sometimes, not all the time?

Amanda


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't think my bumps itch, but I tend to scratch them -- I think unconsciously I am trying to get rid of them. I tend to be a big pick-er. Not a good thing! Yes, my skin is pretty dry all over. I am pleased to say that I break out *very* little, where before pregnancy I tended to have at least a whopper of a pre-period zit (guess that would be sort of impossible now, given the lack of periods!) and the occaisional adult acne here and there. My hair is still my thicker than it was pre-pregnancy, too.


----------



## SUNMAMA (May 29, 2004)

I'm also a big picker, I'm not sure if it's a bad habit or stress, probably both. I don't have any zits on my face, thankfully. My hair seems ok now, but I had a lot of shedding a couple months after birth, so I cut it all off. Do you have any ideas how to get rid of the bumps?? I've been using a lotion with calendula in it , but I haven't seen any improvement. I'm also trying really hard not to pick!


----------



## Bleu (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish I had an idea about how to get rid of the bumps! It's possible moisturing would help, though I can only speculate on that since I've been pretty uh, lax about my beauty routine since Bleuet was born. I should moisturize after every shower, but I don't. I honestly think, though, that it's hormonal and once menstruation / ovulation returns, the bumps will go away. If your dd starts sleeping through the night, your period will probably return and I bet the bumps will finally go away. At least I hope so. If you are interested in learning more about breastfeeding amennorhea, look up ecological breastfeeding.


----------



## SUNMAMA (May 29, 2004)

THanks for the info! I know what you mean about the beauty routine, I'm lucky if I get my teeth brushed some days. My dd sleeps with us and hasn't let up on breastfeeding much at all (10 1/2 mos). I'm fine with it and actually would rather have bumps than a period!


----------



## Michelle Leigh (Oct 31, 2003)

Message URL: http://curezone.com/forums/m.asp?f=73&i=354

I just emailed Dr. Andreas Moritz, who has written several books, to ask if I can do the amazing liver cleanse while nursing. He said, "Sure." He wrote a book that I haven't read yet called, "The Amazing Liver Cleanse." I really feel to do it ~ intuitively ~ even though I'm nursing.

I'd like to read his book or at least find his recipe online though before embarking on the liver cleanse.


----------

